# Mumbai: Cost of Living, Salary Index



## RChandan (May 3, 2012)

For a prospect friend of mine who is considering some job opportunities in Mumbai, I had the following questions.

(Of course, exact costs will vary widely depending on the locality and the negotiations involved etc., but please state average/trending figures if you can).

For a husband and wife working in Mumbai, with a combined income of around 1Lac per month (Take home income, no further deductions), how comfortable a life can they lead in Mumbai?

And (this is even more vague), for a fairly conservative couple that aren't into  extravagant gigs, nightclubs or posh escapades, what is a monthly budget for two? (Say if you included Rs. 25000 for a 2BHK, Rs. 10,000 for food....etc.).

Share your inputs Mumbaikars.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 3, 2012)

can afford to live in middle class suburbs. no problem!


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2012)

They can live worry-free life with income you stated....
on monthly basis...
room rent(2bhk) - 25k
vehicle expenses(if any) - 5-10k(considering petrol costs...may increase)
public transport(train + bus + auto) - 3-5k(approx per person)


These are some approx values...obviously depends on the area your friend will be staying.


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2012)

Mumbai room rent:
Powai and surrounding: 25k, unfurnished flat. 2lac deposit, 25k brokerage
Andheri: 30k, 2bhk, semi furnished
Bandra: similar range

Thane: 
Hiranandani Meadows: 20K 2bhk, unfurnished, deposit and others in simiar (i.e. 10 times of ur rent amount and 1 month rent)
Hiranandani Estate : 18-20k semi furnished
Happy valley, Solitaire towers, Vasant Vihar, teen hath naka (2bhk)
rent 15k-unfurnished, 18k semi furnished, 20-24k full furnished

Own vehicle: toll 1200/- monthly+perol price
Food: 5k monthly I guess


----------



## RChandan (May 3, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know offers have just been confirmed. The combined take home salary stands at 1.7L. A kind landlady has agreed to only 3 months deposit, @ Rs. 22,000 monthly for a 2BHK (semi furnished, Bandra).

Happy mumbai-living to my buddies.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2012)

Tell them to be less dependent on the rickshawalas


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Tell them to be less dependent on the rickshawalas



yea...exactly...but you really can't help if you don't own a vehicle


----------

